Ask HN: Is there any Swift source/book you would recommend? - bobnarizes
======
bartvk
I really like Advanced Swift: [https://www.objc.io/books/advanced-
swift/](https://www.objc.io/books/advanced-swift/)

I also visit their workshops and trainings, whenever possible. I'm a European
so it's not always practical to visit the States for CocoaConf and such.

------
damuellen
I recommend Swift Style [https://pragprog.com/book/esswift/swift-
style](https://pragprog.com/book/esswift/swift-style)

